# Slash Proof T-shirt



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/dy/national/20080323TDY02310.htm
Sadly, it's a pretty good idea.

AoG


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 23, 2008)

A t-shirt that costs anywhere between $190 to $520.00 and doesn't protect against "stabbing" attacks? Whell, me thinks I would have to think it over on buying one.

And therein lies the problem. You'd probably only could afford one... so, umm, you gonna wear the same t-shirt day after day after day and not wash it?


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm waiting for the bullet proof one myself.  That way I can go down range at the rifle range and yell out, "Okay, buggers, let's see what you got!!!"


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 24, 2008)

I guess I'll just stick to a bunch a magazines as body armor under my shirt-Jailhouse style.


----------



## tellner (Mar 24, 2008)

considering you can get spectra cloth that meat packers and chefs use in protective gloves for a lot less it seems like a ripoff.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 24, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> I'm waiting for the bullet proof one myself.  That way I can go down range at the rifle range and yell out, "Okay, buggers, let's see what you got!!!"



Yep... got _you_ ... right between the eyes.



			
				tellner said:
			
		

> considering you can get spectra cloth that meat packers and chefs use in protective gloves for a lot less it seems like a ripoff.



Ok, everybody together... 1, 2, 3... "Gimmick!" You're right Tellner, but probably a lot of other folks won't think about that.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 24, 2008)

Unless their price range was in the thirty to forty dollar range then yes it is simply to expensive for a t-shirt.


----------



## Scarey (Mar 24, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> A t-shirt that costs anywhere between $190 to $520.00 and doesn't protect against "stabbing" attacks? Whell, me thinks I would have to think it over on buying one.
> 
> And therein lies the problem. You'd probably only could afford one... so, umm, you gonna wear the same t-shirt day after day after day and not wash it?




Realistically speaking, your training should focus more on protecting you from stabs anyway. When defending against an attacker with a knife, you should expect to be cut, it's that whole stab thing your primarily trying to prevent. With ample training and a 600 dollar t-shirt you should be rather well off. Also, unless you fear that the people in your home are going to try to slash you with a knife, I don't see the problem with washing it every night.


----------



## Ninjamom (Mar 24, 2008)

tellner said:


> considering you can get spectra cloth that meat packers and chefs use in protective gloves for a lot less it seems like a ripoff.


Question about this:  I'm not familiar with the use of Spectra for cooking gloves and meat packing aprons, but I have seen it used for extremely high-strength, light-weight sails (for racing) and in bullet-resistant vests.  In both of those applications, Spectra cloth uses a laminated approach (i.e., the fibers are laid out in a resin binder), with layers of Spectra overlaid and sealed inside thermoplastic layers.  This makes the whole thing problematic to be washed, and nigh-impossible to be dyed.  Is this the same case for the aprons and gloves?  

This manufacturer *may* have the right idea, with going with a wholly woven fabric approach.  Because of the stretch in the polyethylene fibers, I'm not sure it would work for bullet-proofing, but it *could* produce a slash-resistant, washable, dye-able fabric, a lot more comfortable than wearing a thick shirt with a protective layer that feels like stiff plastic.  With a manufacturing "learning curve", as well as competition (you can buy High Density Polyethylene fiber thread now, so others can make similar products), if this stuff works, expect the price to come down rapidly.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 24, 2008)

Ooh, I didn't see the price on that.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 24, 2008)

Do they make gloves? I've lost skin and/or blood to half the equipment in our data center... :lol:


----------



## tellner (Mar 24, 2008)

If you really are looking for cut-resistant gloves find any good restaurant or meat-packing supply store. They're commodity-priced and stand up to 8 hour shifts with very sharp knives.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 25, 2008)

tellner said:


> If you really are looking for cut-resistant gloves find any good restaurant or meat-packing supply store. They're commodity-priced and stand up to 8 hour shifts with very sharp knives.


I was semi-joking. It would be tough working with computer and network equipment with even very thin gloves, let alone the chainmail ones I've seen for butchers... :lol:


----------



## tellner (Mar 25, 2008)

The chainmail gloves are pretty much a thing of the past. It's all carbon fiber or spectra these days. I know it was a semi-joke. But if you're running a network and reaching into holes, pulling wire, dealing with the sharp edges of metal studs or anything like that it wouldn't be a bad idea to have them around. Besides, machine rooms can be freaking cold.


----------



## still learning (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello, Knife proof t-shirt? ...and you get stab on the neck? ...face...legs, and die? ...at least your body is clean!

Best to escape...run away... or use anything around you for a weapon or protection!

Aloha ( where can I order one?)...........


----------

